# Springer Spaniel- Barking Mad



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Made the mistake (about 14 years ago now) of aquireing a Springer Spaniel.
We have moved home several times since then, but somehow he always manages to find our new address :roll:
From day one this dog would kill you for apple cors, cardboard, sweets,green chillies, red chillies (favourite) tomato juice, Budweiser beer,
and garlic popadoms :!: 
When we go away, he will only travel in the rear end garage of the mohome, and will not enter the habitation area at any cost. We have to leave a rear end flap open for him, as he likes to whatch the other road users. 
Out fixed bed is over the garage area, and at night when he's asleep, his snoooring vibrates the whole van! 8O 
The worst part of all this is, our friends have got one from the same kennels as ours and it's still going strong at 17+ years of age  
Oh well, only another 3/4 years :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds easy peasy I've got 2 Red Setter sisters now 18 months old about 12 years or so to go there both mad but I love them to pieces


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You should try living with a boxer, absolutely crazy, but wouldn't change her for the world


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tinhutt, we`ve had Springers for 40 yrs and wouldn`t have any other breed, best dogs in the world :lol: 
Full of character, no 2 dogs ever the same.
You can always spot the new Springer owner as it desperately hangs on to one end of the leash whilst their new pride and joy, excitedly bids for freedom at the other, asking the immortal question "when do they calm down?". "When you bury them" I reply. "How long do they live?" they ask, "most of mine have lived 17yrs, enjoy" :lol: 
Ben died this year at 17, Alice 2 yrs ago at 12 (cancer) best dog we ever had and I miss her terribly.
We now have the pleasure of 2 yr old George and look foward to the next 15 yrs. Tho i said I wouldnt have any other we, do have Huxley our daughters 7 month old Pug and boy what a character he his.

Rgds Paul


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We do love our Springer  

Mad though she can be at times and has cost us an arm and a leg over the last few days.

We wouldn't be without her  At 12 1/2 we hope she has more years left in her.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

*Springer Spaniel - Barking Mad*

How can you say that!! We have a Welsh Springer and he is gorgeous - 8 years old now and looking forward to the next 8. Only bought a motorhome because of him, found so-called dog friendly B & Bs not so friendly.
Zulurita, glad you're dog is on the mend.

Happy New Year all

Zube


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We lost our 15 year old collie last week.
She was starting to become quite 'high maintenance' with her age related health problems, but I'd have her back in a millisecond  

The house is soooo quiet without her.

Enjoy him while he's here


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww he sounds great! We have an english setter who is kinda thick but absolutely adorable and a very intelligent and quiet in comparison curly coated retriever, both are brilliant dogs.
I just love the way Floyd greets you enthusiastically even though you only left the room for a millisecond :roll: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 
He uses his paws all the time to give you a smack if you are not paying him any attention. He likes nothing more than to try and lie in your lap even though he is huuuuuuuge!!!!!! And who says curlies have no personality and are dull, mine sure isn't!!


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

O K Guys you got me bang to rights, hate to admit it, but Charlie the Springer is,.......well kinda special.....dooohhhh.

Rocky of Westminister (Kennel Club Name :roll: )


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*springer spaniel*

Im on my second springer now 10 years old daft as a brush had a bad paw just before christmas but as he likes his christmas day beach walk i bolted a small seat to my mountain bike put flotation jacket on dog clipped strap over my shoulder to take his weight had his bum on seat paws on handlebars and away we went funnyist and happiest christmas ever, burgh island, sunny day, and best mate what more can you ask,


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

When I was about 8 years old my parents got a Springer Spaniel, for me and my brother it was the best thing Mum & Dad ever did for us, Maxi was our constant companion and I will never forget him. He taught me what love and devotion really meant. There was a period in my life when, because of job and business travel, I could not have a dog and although I never realised it at the time there was something missing from my life. That 'missing something' was the companionship of a dog.


----------

